
Show HN: AmiBot – A Slack bot to detect toxic messages - Pt_
https://amibot.mcdonnell.pt
======
Pt_
Hi everyone! This is a quick little Slack bot I've written using Google's new
PerspectiveAPI.

Essentially she will analyse all the messages in any channel you invite her
to, if a team member breaches the toxicity threshold she will inform them via
a DM.

She works on a 5 minute buffer so it should only trigger if someone is being
particularly spiteful.

None of the messages are logged or stored by myself or PerspectiveAPI.

In future I hope to extend it to help admins of large slack teams moderate
members by informing them of offenders and providing more customisation
options

------
snowpanda
What is considered toxic?

